# Plywood!



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, so last weekend, we bought supplies for our horse barn (ie Plywood, 2x4x8's.. etc), and we had the goats out like always.. well I've found they LOVE to lay on new plywood! The like the noise it makes, and I had Riot Jasper, and Pow on it all day. The two 'big goats' were too terrified of the dogs to get on it.(We had the dogs out). Just thought I'd share. Kind of a pointless post,but I wanted to share


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.....we love hearing things about the goats and believe me ...it isn't pointless... :hug: ....Goats like things to lay on....they like...to get off the ground .....wether it be... a board or a rock...... very smart they are ...in deed... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can relate!!! All goats like to make noise it seems. Mine are ecstatic with plywood laying on the ground! Not up high, but right on the ground, besides laying on it, the young ones love to hear their hoof beats on it, they dance and jump just to make themselves heard.


----------

